# Turkey fan mount borax question



## Tombuster (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm mounting a couple fans and was wondering how long to leave the fans alone while they cure? When will they be considered cured?


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 1, 2010)

Probably as soon as 2 weeks but I let them sit about a month usually before I put them on a plague.


----------



## boparks (Apr 1, 2010)

I let mine set for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 1, 2010)

Yea Donnie, let em sit with borax for as long as you can. I shake the old borax off em and put more on em every couple weeks as well.


----------



## Tombuster (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks yall, preciate it.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 1, 2010)

The key is getting as much of the flesh and fat removed from the fan as possible. 

Once you get that task accomplished, the borax will do the rest in short order. I am a "shake off the old" and apply more kinda guy as well. Borax is cheap.

I also use pins through the quills into a piece of plywood to get the exact set I want on the feathers.

I usually let em sit for a month....


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Donnie, another tool for getting all the meat off is using a razor blade. I use one of the little ones....they are much easier to skin with on something that small!


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 2, 2010)

ive used borax on my fans too . it works great...i havent left mine on quite as long as the others have...not saying you cant or shouldnt....but ive always let my sit until they "set" in the shape you want and then let them set a few more days and then ill put them up. but letting them sit longer in the borax wont hurt it any!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 2, 2010)

Nitro said:


> The key is getting as much of the flesh and fat removed from the fan as possible.
> 
> Once you get that task accomplished, the borax will do the rest in short order. I am a "shake off the old" and apply more kinda guy as well. Borax is cheap.
> 
> ...



Good advice here, I use a razor blade also. Although for the last several years I just give my fans to my florist cousin to add to sports mens funeral wreaths.


----------

